# Even though I don't support this sport



## Brandi* (Feb 10, 2009)

I had watched this video a few years ago but lost track of it. The one I watched the first time was much clearer but you can still see how quick the horse is. When I watched the clear version I could see the horses face and he looked calm and collected. I was just amazed at some of his moves.

I do despise this sport but the horse was just too darn talented not to share






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7ZxfGzjQIg


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 10, 2009)

[SIZE=24pt]DANG, DUDE!!!![/SIZE]















I agree with you about the sport, but that horse moves like a friggin' hovercraft. I've been around horses all my life and had no idea they could move like that...nevermind still be collected and happy and relaxed while doing it.

Now THAT was a bull-dance.





Leia


----------



## jleonard (Feb 10, 2009)

My riding instructor is from Equador and his nephew is a bull fighter. He showed us some videos and it really is incredible what these horses can do! This is the coolest one that I've seen though, that horse is awesome


----------



## mydaddysjag (Feb 11, 2009)

I've seen that video before, someone on another board i belong to posted it.

I don't condone the sport, however that horse is my definition of athlete.

I wonder what he would do as a dressage horse, or even a reiner.


----------



## SaddleTrail (Feb 11, 2009)

Ive never seen a horse move like that! Holey jingle bells!!!

Not only the horse but the rider!! I would give my hubbys left and right bobble to be able to ride like that!!


----------



## Floridachick (Feb 11, 2009)

The horse is amazing! Here is the video more clear. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etyFS6N-91s


----------



## uwharrie (Feb 11, 2009)

WOW! just WOW! I also don't condone the sport, but you can tell that horse is enjoying what he is doing.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2009)

That horse is so amazing, he brought tears to my eyes! What a fabulous animal!!!

_PS is he palomino with high, dark leg wraps or is he silver bay? That's a really unusual color in biggies if he's silver bay... I couldn't see well enough to tell._


----------



## Rebecca (Feb 11, 2009)

Breath taking to watch! That horse is stunning!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 11, 2009)

Brutal sport, but THAT HORSE IS UNREAL!! I've NEVER seen anything like that in my life!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Feb 11, 2009)

That's amazing!!!! That horse was running sideways!!!! Like someone else said, dressage, reining, working cow horse. I'm sure that horse would be spectacular at just about any sport he tried. And he has no fear! Totaly trust in his rider!


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 11, 2009)

I tried to enjoy the horse and its true hes amazing but what about the accidents? I doubt that all of them get away from those horns unskathed. Im sorry, I know that this is a post about how cool the horse is and he IS for sure but this sport is absolutely DESPICABLE


----------



## New2Minis (Feb 11, 2009)

Watcheye said:


> I tried to enjoy the horse and its true hes amazing but what about the accidents? I doubt that all of them get away from those horns unskathed. Im sorry, I know that this is a post about how cool the horse is and he IS for sure but this sport is absolutely DESPICABLE


I totally agree with you the horse IS amazing but everytime the bull got speared it made me sick so I had to turn it off. I couldnt get pass that to enjoy the horse. AND I am sure MANY accidents/deaths occur!!

It is digusting



!!! BUT WOW WHAT A HORSE!! And he is a gorgeous Palomino!!


----------



## Charlene (Feb 11, 2009)

Watcheye said:


> I tried to enjoy the horse and its true hes amazing but what about the accidents? I doubt that all of them get away from those horns unskathed. Im sorry, I know that this is a post about how cool the horse is and he IS for sure but this sport is absolutely DESPICABLE


you took the words right outta my mouth and i'll add this...i cannot consider THAT a "sport"!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 11, 2009)

I only watched until the bull was stabbed the first time ... but yeah, he's amazing! Can you imagine him as a cutting horse? Wow.

Such a shame all that talent and training is used for such a cruel purpose.


----------



## Brandi* (Feb 11, 2009)

I too wonder how many horses are injured that aren't as talented as this one



But I didn't mean to upset anyone here.



I was really just trying to point out a magnificent animal



He is my favorite color too


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 11, 2009)

Dont worry Brandi. You didnt upset me. Thats just a really hot topic for me. I am bitterly against bull fighting. My brother did a report on it. He actually got in trouble in High school for refusing to watch a video on bull fighting for some sort of Spain thing. We stood behind him on it and he was let off. It is a cruel, slow, torture (literally there are several stages of torture this poor animal has to go through including having muscles cut before hand to make it harder for him to lift his head to gore with his horns).....sigh I digress. My point is I know you didnt mean to upset me. You accidentally found a sore spot and I still agree that horse is awesome (for the 20 or so seconds I watched him) a waste of great talent.


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Feb 11, 2009)

I definetly don't support the sport either.. But WOW that horse shows how truely magnifcent and athletic horses really are. The trust he must have for his rider is unbelievable!!


----------



## New2Minis (Feb 12, 2009)

Watcheye said:


> Dont worry Brandi. You didnt upset me. Thats just a really hot topic for me. I am bitterly against bull fighting. My brother did a report on it. He actually got in trouble in High school for refusing to watch a video on bull fighting for some sort of Spain thing. We stood behind him on it and he was let off. It is a cruel, slow, torture (literally there are several stages of torture this poor animal has to go through including having muscles cut before hand to make it harder for him to lift his head to gore with his horns).....sigh I digress. My point is I know you didnt mean to upset me. You accidentally found a sore spot and I still agree that horse is awesome (for the 20 or so seconds I watched him) a waste of great talent.


DITTO!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm definitely against the sport too

[SIZE=18pt]BUT WOW WHAT A HORSE



[/SIZE]


----------



## mininik (Feb 12, 2009)

Here's more of him:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMLUEZhNP-k...feature=related


----------



## Reble (Feb 12, 2009)

Love the first part, but do not like the second, I do not know much about bull fighting.

do they keep doing this to death? what happens to the wounded bulls?

Just wondering?

But the horse was Fantastic.


----------



## Watcheye (Feb 12, 2009)

Reble said:


> Love the first part, but do not like the second, I do not know much about bull fighting.do they keep doing this to death? what happens to the wounded bulls?
> 
> Just wondering?
> 
> But the horse was Fantastic.


They do this to the death. Like I said, they do it in stages. I dont recall all of them. It was gut wrenching just helping my brother with his report. There are stages that start on horseback I believe and then it works down to being on foot. You know, after the poor animal is horridly worn down and injured. They stab him multiple times in the neck to keep him from being able to jerk it up. Some horses are hurt very badly. I have heard something about having things shoved in their ears so they dont get spooked so easily. Dont know if its true and honestly, even if its not, I dont think its any less of a terrible act. Ultimately the bull is stabbed with a sword in a mighty display of superior manly domination






and dragged away.....


----------



## Reble (Feb 12, 2009)

Watcheye said:


> Reble said:
> 
> 
> > Love the first part, but do not like the second, I do not know much about bull fighting.do they keep doing this to death? what happens to the wounded bulls?
> ...


Oh my


----------



## eagles ring farm (Feb 12, 2009)

Reble said:


> Oh my


Oh my



from me too


----------



## maplegum (Feb 12, 2009)

I can't watch it. The human race disgusts me at times.


----------



## kkay3702 (Feb 15, 2009)

I saw this video when one of my dressage trainers showed me. This is dressage(well type..you wouldn't see Merlin doing grandpix) and also what the lusitano breed was bred for..i was astonished


----------



## sdmini (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is another video clip. It's the first clip just better quality and has a small write up about the horse underneath. Not to beat the sentiment into the ground, I don't condone the sport but wow is this horse amazing.

http://elenagt19.smugmug.com/gallery/31177...738_XmNrD/Large


----------



## tnovak (Feb 18, 2009)

Dispicible 'sport' that I despise, but that horse/rider......AWESOME!!!!! I didn't know a horse could move like that! Oh, to ride like that!


----------

